# Tulsi Fight Back Swine Flue



## mrintech (Aug 13, 2009)

*Tulsi Fight Back Swine Flue* 



> Ayurveda, the traditional 'science of life', has a remedy for diseases when every other stream of medicine fails. Now, at a time when swine flu is spreading like wildfire across the world, Ayurveda has the remedy in the form of the miraculous herb, the basil leaves commonly known as Tulsi: Ocimum tenuiflorum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Tulsi, the purest and most sublime plant, has been known and worshipped in India for more than five millennia for its remarkable healing properties. Considered as an 'Elixir of Life', this wonder herb has now been claimed to keep the deadly swine flu at bay and help fast recovery in afflicted persons.
> ...


Source: Indian natural herb Tulsi to fight back swine flu - Yahoo! India News


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2009)

Even YOGA seems to be fighting back the evil of h1n1.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2009)

guys, Nothing but a true vaccine can prevent an attack of H1N1. All these yoga, tulsi, camphor treatments are only to increase your body resistance so that you can have lower chance of picking up this virus. They won't kill any H1N1 virus that enters your body.

@coolG5, those who got treated for h1n1 will be having lot more stronger immunity against any newer variants of flu, which means that it has become a kind of blessing in disguise. 

The current variant of H1N1 is very mild. And when it gets stronger (after another mutation or two) and spreads, those who alread had swine flu will be 100% healthy and won't have the viral attack. but those who were safe this time will have even greater chance of getting new flu. 

It's the way of nature balancing.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree desiibond. I didn't mean YOGA & Tulsi are meant to cure h1n1 but they strengthen the immune system of body thus preventing chances of contracting swine flu. Now-a-days people are even consuming codliver seeds to boost immunity.


----------



## Ecstasy (Aug 13, 2009)

Yoga has always been there to protect and make one's body better. But if this tulsi thing works, then nothing like it.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 13, 2009)

Do Spread the Words Folks about Tulsi and Yoga... Hence More Immunity


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2009)

@desiibond
Tell me why do we catch cold every once in a while ?

Its because the strain changes and we do not have any immunity to new strain. So even if a person has got Swine Flu before, there is every chance of him/her getting Swine Flu from another strain.


----------



## x3060 (Aug 14, 2009)

too much of allopathy medicines....i hate it, it just reduces body's defense mechanism... ayurveda is much better..... "for preventing"

but then if you get affected , the immediate cure comes in the form of allopathy .... i guess its best to remain safe path.


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 17, 2009)

kanjar said:


> @desiibond
> Tell me why do we catch cold every once in a while ?
> 
> Its because the strain changes and we do not have any immunity to new strain. So even if a person has got Swine Flu before, there is every chance of him/her getting Swine Flu from another strain.


desiibond is right kanjar. 
the reason we get cold and that of Swine Flu are different. We get cold not because we haven't developed the resistance it's because these viruses are in our nose and in time of season change blood in our nose decreases and goes to other parts like brain etc. to maintain temprature and hence these viruses gets a chance to attack and there are hunderds of virus causing cold not only one. But in case of Swine flu it's only H1N1 virus not thousands.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 17, 2009)

kanjar said:


> @desiibond
> Tell me why do we catch cold every once in a while ?
> 
> Its because the strain changes and we do not have any immunity to new strain. So even if a person has got Swine Flu before, there is every chance of him/her getting Swine Flu from another strain.



kanjar, swine flu doesn't change like common cold or seasonal flu. it just mutates into a better strain. Once effected by h1n1, the body automatically gets immunity towards any variant of h1n1.

the person can still get cold/flu from some other strain but not from the same virus.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and btw, to survive in current world, we do need a bit of everything (auyurveda, homeo,allopathy). You just can't stay on one course to get rid of diseases

Yoga: to keep fit
ayurveda: keep fit and also increase immunity, killing certain diseases
allopathy: for quick fix and to kill virus/bacteria that acts rapidly.
homeopathy: end long term diseases like asthma. this acts really really slow but is definitely effective for long term cure.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2009)

@desiibond

A new strain is caused by mutation only. There can be other factors too. But what I have gleaned from various links (also from high school bio) is that there are far less chances of it compared to the common cold virus (which has over 200 strains, happily mutating forever).

I agree that the person, who has recovered successfully, will be immune to that particular strain which got him infected but may not be to the another strain (again its a probability). Even that immunity memory lasts for months or years but not for life.

A vaccine is generally targeted at class of closely related strains and may fail for any altogether different mutation. 

A healthy person can recover from Swine flu without any need of special treatment. It depends upon at how much rate one's immune system can churn out the expected response against the cascading reproduction of virus in host cells.

Also, an agitated immune response can also cause more harm than relief. In worst cases the killer cells will be blind enough to kill one's own healthy cells too, thereby damaging necessary organs. The reason why we are seeing people b/w 20-30 dying too.

We are at the mercy of viruses...lol. 

@abhijangda

I agree with the part about hundreds of variants but not with complete but rather vague explanation. Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2009)

^^First, swine flu was first detected way back in 2003 and since then it has developed into different variants. It is only the latest one that has turned out to be a pandemic and god knows how the next one would be. 

And yes, A healthy person can recover from swine flu but not without a treatment. He/she need to get the medication (not tamiflu) and treated in the same way that is treated for normal flu. And it also depends on how fit that person is.


----------

